# Overflow box



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Currently i have a DIY overflow. Thinking of upgrading to a CS100. Any feedback on its functionality. I have a 90G reef with 35G sump


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

itsmesiva said:


> Currently i have a DIY overflow. Thinking of upgrading to a CS100. Any feedback on its functionality. I have a 90G reef with 35G sump


I had one before... From my experience, the nipple for the air pump will eventually clog. That thing is also hard to clean especially the "u" section of it.

i prefer the ones with "U" tubes. i had one box for my 90g before, with two U tubes and never had a flood. its easy to maintain and worry free (if you set it up properly)

on a plus note, the cs100 was dead silent.

hth


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Is their any chance of drilling it?

Worry free after that.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish i could drill it. Its been long i had this tank. Started as FOWLR and converted into reef. its so established now i dont want to even think of emptying it for drilling. Well all i am doing is dreaming of getting a new bigger tank...and when that happens...i would certainly drill the tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

You could take out 30G And drill the back or sides.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

itsmesiva said:


> I wish i could drill it. Its been long i had this tank. Started as FOWLR and converted into reef. its so established now i dont want to even think of emptying it for drilling. Well all i am doing is dreaming of getting a new bigger tank...and when that happens...i would certainly drill the tank.


Give in drill the back make sure it's not tempered, did the overflowbox stuff couldnt sleep at night...


----------



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

itsmesiva said:


> Currently i have a DIY overflow. Thinking of upgrading to a CS100. Any feedback on its functionality. I have a 90G reef with 35G sump


What kinda DIY do you have Im looking into building one myself


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is Aqueon overflow box good to use? 

I got one from big als, and it looks flimsy compare to my Eshopps


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I could have come by and drilled your tank...


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*\pvc diy overflow*

I looked thro some of the clips in you tube and found this kind was fairly easy to make and i used 1" PVC. I am getting around 350GPH out of this. I am quiet happy with it as the return pump is same capasity @ 4' head. This makes my life lot easy no need for a shut off valve. If you need photos i can take some for you to see. I was thinking of getting a more powerful pump and have more turn over using a overflow box of 800GPH capasity. Well, i used up the founds on some thing else...so for now i have to wait....


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Have you simulated a few power outages?

Tha Aqua lifter is good for 3.5 gallons an hour, If your Pump is pushing 350gallons, The Aqua lifter will have a very hard time keeping up everytime you lose power, Causing a nice little flood.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Have you simulated a few power outages?
> 
> Tha Aqua lifter is good for 3.5 gallons an hour, If your Pump is pushing 350gallons, The Aqua lifter will have a very hard time keeping up everytime you lose power, Causing a nice little flood.


Everybody thinks that they will have more luck then others....until get flood  Let them do it.

I also was smart and did not want to hear what people with this experience are saying. Was feeling good, until spent $700 to replace hardwood.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Is Aqueon overflow box good to use?
> 
> I got one from big als, and it looks flimsy compare to my Eshopps


I was given this for an xmas present. A pity my wife lost the receipt, or I would have returned it because my preference was the one from the States, the lifereef one that is apparently never lost siphon etc. However I will keep an open mind and try it out. It looks pretty solid BUT it looks like it has been built for one of those tanks with the extra wide plastic frames  even though there is no mention of that on the box or the literature.

I still have to put my fuge together sometime this week so won't be testing it until the end of the week. What I will do is test for power outages and also trying to add micro bubbles into the overflow to see if I can make it lose siphon.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tim said:


> I was given this for an xmas present. A pity my wife lost the receipt, or I would have returned it because my preference was the one from the States, the lifereef one that is apparently never lost siphon etc. However I will keep an open mind and try it out. It looks pretty solid BUT it looks like it has been built for one of those tanks with the extra wide plastic frames  even though there is no mention of that on the box or the literature.
> 
> I still have to put my fuge together sometime this week so won't be testing it until the end of the week. What I will do is test for power outages and also trying to add micro bubbles into the overflow to see if I can make it lose siphon.





Chromey said:


> Have you simulated a few power outages?
> 
> Tha Aqua lifter is good for 3.5 gallons an hour, If your Pump is pushing 350gallons, The Aqua lifter will have a very hard time keeping up everytime you lose power, Causing a nice little flood.


I don't get it, what do you mean by a nice little flood?

When the power is out, my out flow tube siphon back around 10 to 15 gallon into my sump, the overflow will just stop until the power comes back and the U tube never lose siphon either 

My overflow / sump can handle up to 1200 gph of water flow, but it is doing around 700ish gph at the moment


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> I don't get it, what do you mean by a nice little flood?
> 
> When the power is out, my out flow tube siphon back around 10 to 15 gallon into my sump, the overflow will just stop until the power comes back and the U tube never lose siphon either


One of the problems with some overflow boxes is that they do lose siphon, especially the j tube types.

Some of them also lose siphon when they get a build up of microbubbles in the tube - CPR for one. What some people have done is put in a pump in the oevrflow tube to keep out the bubbles.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tim said:


> One of the problems with some overflow boxes is that they do lose siphon, especially the j tube types.
> 
> Some of them also lose siphon when they get a build up of microbubbles in the tube - CPR for one. What some people have done is put in a pump in the oevrflow tube to keep out the bubbles.


ok! I get it now!

I am safe with the U tube!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

not necessarily.  All depends on how the overflow tube deals wioth the microbubbles. If you don't get them ion your tank then it is something you don't have to worry about lol. 

I assume that people have run into problems by having their skimmer output next to the overflow box or something like that? No idea as I don't have much experience with them.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The Aqua lifter works great on the CPR Overflows, But must be cleaned, And should be on a backup powersupply for safety.

I did 20Plus on/off cycles when i had my CPR 100, It broke syphon 5 times.
After the aqua lifter, It never broken syphon. 

I still Drilled my tank a few weeks later for 100%.


----------

